# Controlling TV - Power On/Off



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Anyone got a Samsumg Series 4 TV working properly with the remote yet?

Various codes in the list will control Volume and Mute but all of them leave the top left power button solely controlling the Tivo box, so TV remains on :-(

Do I have to go through the learn process instead - which seems just a long process.....

Regards,
Andy


----------



## ukmidsguy (Aug 6, 2005)

We were told that to operate the TV power you need to press and hold the power button on the TiVo remote for several seconds until the light flashes green (it normally flashes red).

It works here - have you tried it with yours?

Rob


----------



## andyfoxccp (Apr 8, 2004)

Superb! Thank you! Wasn't given that bit of info - family education to follow now!

Strange the box doesn't come with the programming guide or the complete guide to tell you how - just the quick guide book.
Is the 'long hold' mentioned in any of the guides?

Andy


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, it's mentioned in the full guide. See "Useful Links" sticky for relevant PDFs.


----------

